# Hey.i'm new here, but check out my tanks



## MrSomethingFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, new to this forum but not to fish keeping. I jus wanted to say hey, nice to meet ya and give some links to my videos on youtube. Everything from loaches, plecos, catfish, cichlids, freshwater sharks, puffers, cory catfish, and a few oddballs as well. Please take a look and let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I think your large Yoyo has some problems. He is very thin and the flashing indicates possible parasite infestation. Other than that you have some very nice fish.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats alot of Flow in their... Looks almost like a cichlid flurry.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

welcome

i think there might be too much flow in the cichlid tank.




 looks stressful


----------

